# Unknown device problem



## TorreyE (Oct 27, 2012)

on Intel(R) H67 Express Chipset Family LPC Interface Controller - 1C4A

I built this system using an Intel DH67CL motherboard and an Intel i5 processor.  It appears to run normally, but I haven't suceeded in getting rid of this error message.

I have updated all drivers, but still get this message in device manager.  Anything else I should be doing?


----------



## Arrakis9 (Oct 27, 2012)

its probably the Intel management engine device

the best way to find out more information about "unknown devices" is to right click the item in device manager, click properties > go to details and select hardware id's 

"VEN_XXXX" is the vendor information for the certain part and "DEV_XXXX" is the device ID number 

very simply just take out the 4 didget code "XXXX" after each identifier and plug them into this website http://pcidatabase.com/

for example if i have "VEN_8086&DEV_1C3A" the vendor would be Intel and the part would be "Intel Management Engine Interface	" under chip description on the website

i've included a picture as well to help locate the area your looking for, hope this helps


----------



## TorreyE (Oct 27, 2012)

*It's looking like the*

I am most grateful for your advice.  It's looking like the Intel management engine device is the culprit, but I don't seem to be able to replace it.

When I went into device manager properties/Details/Hardware Ids for the unknown device I got this
 ACPI\NTN0530
*NTN0530

When I googled those, I didn't find much that made any sense to me, so I located, downloaded and ran as administrator the update for the Intel management engine device.  I got this:


Oooops, sorry it is so small.  What the error message says is that "the setup program failed to start one or more application processes.  Setup will exit."  

Where do you suggest I go from here?  Can I get there from here?


----------



## Arrakis9 (Oct 27, 2012)

TorreyE said:


> I am most grateful for your advice.  It's looking like the Intel management engine device is the culprit, but I don't seem to be able to replace it.
> 
> When I went into device manager properties/Details/Hardware Ids for the unknown device I got this
> ACPI\NTN0530
> ...



Follow this link and install the intel INF drivers, it should fix your problem 

intel INF


----------



## TorreyE (Oct 27, 2012)

I ran the INF update utility and it appeared to complete normally.  I rebooted, but still had the unknown device error, so I tried running the management engine device update again and it hung at creating process UNS.exe - I let it run 2 hours and device manager indicated CPU usage was 25% (the processor is 4 core), so it looked like it hung in a loop.

It seems to me that I had this problem with an earlier machine with a different motherboard and a core 2 duo processor.

I thank you for your help, but I guess I will just live with it.  As far as I can tell, the unknown device is not creating a problem.  I just wish I knew what it is.


----------

